# Insulated UDS Build



## subvet (Mar 6, 2014)

I am building and insulated UDS.  I continued to smoke through the winter, but here in Ohio, it got down to -15*.  That kind of weather is hard on everything.  but when it did come up to 0* I was out there getting my smoke on.  Wind has always been a factor on all of my smokers.  I have had enough of that and have set out to build the ultimate scrap metal insulated UDS.  Here are some photos of my progress so far.  If you have any ideas to share, I love to here them.













IMG_3036.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






Above is the base made from 2" angle Iron.













IMG_3037.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






Above is the basic frame.  It will be divided into two compartments.  One for the UDS and one for a grill.













IMG_3038.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






The gray rectangle is a duct that I bent on a brake for a slide out drawer for the coal tray.













IMG_3039.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






Here is the duct cut in and welded.  I sealed it with High temp RTV for good measure.  The frame next to it is for the outside flange when I put the outside wall on.













IMG_3040.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






I cut in some ducts for cross connecting the smoker and grill.  If nothing else, I can use the blower for the smoker to stoke the grill at start up.













IMG_3041.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 6, 2014






In this picture you can barely see the insulation on the bottom.  It will have 2" of insulation all around except for the top.

Well here is the start.  I look forward to your input!


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2014)

[h3]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.  pretty neat, looking good  *[/h3][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm ready for more pictures

Gary


----------



## subvet (Mar 9, 2014)

I got to work on it this weekend.  It is getting close.  I just need to cut the top out, build the coal tray, get a dome lid for the smoker, and paint it.  I am thinking about "Cherry Red" with a Gloss Black top.  Any suggestions?













IMG_3046.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3049.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3051.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3052.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3053.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3054.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3055.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3056.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


















IMG_3058.JPG



__ subvet
__ Mar 9, 2014


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2014)

Coming together nice, really like the idea of building it out of what you have laying around, I like Red and Black, my two favorite colors, can't wait to see more.

Gary


----------

